# 1968 Rear Tail Light Assembly issue? Have 69 Bumper with 68 Lights



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey all I recently began restoring a 1968 GTO that is dressed like a 1969 GTO.

Unfortunately the Previous owner put a 1969 Front grille on the 68, and also a 1969 rear bumper.

My dillema is this, it looks like the rear quarters were replaced with 1969 rear quarters, 1969 Rear bumper, and the housing for the 1968 Lights was cut.

As i begin looking for sheetmetal I am wondering what I will need to bring this back to a 1968 rear tailight setup. It looks to me like the quarters (which are rotted) need to be replaced and also the section behind the rear bumper. Trunk pan looks original..

Let me know what your opinion is of what was done, I see no welds in the trunk pan so it looks like they kept the original 1968 floor pan.

Here are some pics.

Thanks!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

that is no cut for ´68 rear lights.

the rear light have only 2 holes for mount one left and one right.
and the lenses from rear light have only 4 drills for mount.
upper in the middle, down in the middle, left and right sind in the middle too.

when you would bring it back, you need a trunk hood too, they´re an other one.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Yup that was gonna be my next question, is the trunk lid also incorrect ?

It doesn't look like the floor pan was modified but does anyone have any pics of the inside trunk floor where it meets the back?

What sheet metal do I need? I'm thinking quarters, rear body panel, trunk lid, and anything else?


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is a pic of the inside floor pan that abuts to the rear body panel


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

i can make you tomorrow a picture.
Thats no problem.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

68-GTO said:


> i can make you tomorrow a picture.
> Thats no problem.


Thank you!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

68-GTO said:


> that is no cut for ´68 rear lights.
> 
> the rear light have only 2 holes for mount one left and one right.
> and the lenses from rear light have only 4 drills for mount.
> ...


I can't help with this question but I have to say I love the aftermath picture of a burn out while headed toward a brick wall!


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

here are the pics.
you must think for the rear side marker.
68 to 69 are other one..


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

So Far I need to replace the quarters, the rear body cross rail, rear body panel, and deck lid to bring this back to the original 1968 format.

Im hoping i dont have to do the trunk floor pan. here are some pics, it looks like the above but want to get all of your opinions.

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks!


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

more pics


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

here's a link to my restoration project, lots of pics of truck, quarters and tail panel in various stages of destruction. Good luck finding a 68 deck lid, they are hard to come by.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/68-goes-paint-shop-30437/


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know measurements of 68 rear deck lid vs the 69? I'm curious how much they butchered my 68 since the quarters on her can fit either model

Thanks


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

The straight part along the back edge is about 28", the scallops are about 1" higher than the straight part. I'm pretty sure that the width and length are the same on a 68 and a 69, but I have been wrong before. You can put a 69 deck lid on with a 68 bumper, but the caps are huge between the deck lid and bumper. The 68 deck lid doesn't fit on a 69, it will bottom out on the bumper.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> The straight part along the back edge is about 28", the scallops are about 1" higher than the straight part. I'm pretty sure that the width and length are the same on a 68 and a 69, but I have been wrong before. You can put a 69 deck lid on with a 68 bumper, but the caps are huge between the deck lid and bumper. The 68 deck lid doesn't fit on a 69, it will bottom out on the bumper.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## 300deluxe (May 7, 2010)

I have a set of 1968 Tempest tail lights, do you need them? Troy [email protected]


----------

